# Hinge Health



## Sisyphus (May 13, 2022)

Has anyone tried the latest offering from our insurance called Hinge Health? Its like an at home app guided physical therapy for joints. I just got my kit today (which came with a little tablet, yoga mat and motion sensor bands that connect to the app and show if you are doing the exercises right etc). I wanted to see what everyone else who has tried it thinks.


----------



## seasonaldude (May 13, 2022)

Haven't heard about this. Is there a link for info? Cost?


----------



## Yetive (May 13, 2022)

Hinge health.com and an app
Free if charge.


----------



## Sisyphus (May 15, 2022)

seasonaldude said:


> Haven't heard about this. Is there a link for info? Cost?


Its on the home page of pay and benefits.


----------



## Bobaluka (Sep 5, 2022)

I have taken advantage of this provided benefit. All positive so far. You get a very nice tablet along with motion sensors to place on your body so you can make sure you are exercising and moving the right way to help you the most with whatever pain you have.


----------



## OldSchoolVet (Sep 5, 2022)

I signed up for it as soon as I found out about it.  Been doing the program since May.  The exercises have helped immensely.  My range of motion and flexibility is greatly improved.  My pain is pretty much nonexistent.  It's a 40 week program and I'm on week 31.  You also get a health coach assigned to you.  He/she is there for questions and helps keep you motivated and accountable.  If anyone is on the fence, just do it.  It's a great program and it's free with certain types of Target insurance.


----------

